# Old Specialized Allez? Help



## Romulus (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm new to biking. I've got an old Schwinn, but many members have said to toss it and by a better bike. I've ended up bidding on a Specialized Allez older bike, on ebay, and now have the byers remorse. 

Can anybody help me with what they think about this bike. The seller has almost no idea about technicalities. 

It's an 1988 Allez, aluminum frame with shifters incorporated with the break levers, for 21 gears. Bid $150 (I think I lost it on this one, but then brake integrated shifter sales for at least 50-60 bucks, rims again... was I ripped). That's all I know at the moment, waiting to find out shipping info. Check the pictures. I'll appreciate any further info if anybody recognizes the bike to let me know gear info, and such. How much would you've paid for it? Thank you very much.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*buyers remorse?!?*

Romulus,

It's been about a month since you posted this, so I hope your buyer's remorse has gone away. Specialized builds quality bikes, even in 1988. (My current ride is a Specialized) Aluminum frames are light and strong. Those brake lever/shifters appear to be Shimano RSX shifters. If so they were put on the bike in the mid 1990's, as an upgrade. So the owner definately is a cycling nut and probably took good care of the bike. It looks that way from the photos. Anyway, I have those shifters on one of my other bikes. I actually like them better than my higher-end shifters on my Specialized. The feel smooth and solid when shifting gears.

...So, I hope you bought the bike and gave it a big hug.  
T-shirt

P.S. By the way, since you are new too cycling, I will tell you one of the few true things I truely know about cycling. If the pedaling gets hard, switch to an easier gear. Sure you can apply some extra effort and you should, but when it gets TOO uncomfortable switch to an easier gear; that's what they are there for truely. It does not make you a whimpy cyclist, it makes you a smart cyclist. ...Have a blast.


----------

